# An einem Projekt mit mehreren Leuten arbeiten



## Zapp_Branigan (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo wahrscheinlich steht die Antwort auf meine Frage hier schon 1000x im Forum aber ich hab so wenig Ahnung von der Matiere das ich wahrscheinlich nach den falschen Begriffen gesucht habe...
Ich soll ein System einrichten mit dem mehrere Leute (so 4-5) gleichzeitig an einem Javaprojekt arbeiten können obwohl sie räumlich von einander getrennt sind.
Was benutzt man da sinvoller weise als Softwarelösung wenn die Entwicklung des Programms momentan in Eclipse realisiert wird.
Was gibt es bei dieser Problematik noch zu beachten?
Ich bin für alle hilfreichen Tipps dankbar!


----------



## The_S (31. Mai 2007)

Du könntest ein CVS-System verwenden.


----------



## Zapp_Branigan (31. Mai 2007)

Hm ja und was beinhaltet ein solches System?


----------



## SnooP (31. Mai 2007)

Also - du brauchst im Wesentlichen ein Versionierungsssytem das ein zentrales Repository mit den Sourcen und verschiedenen Versionen der Sourcen bereitstellt.. dafür nimmt man entweder das ältere cvs oder aber Subversion (svn). Für letzteres musst du noch nen Plugin für Eclipse runterladen - z.B. subclipse.

Subversion hat gegenüber cvs einige Vorteile - vor allem der, dass man ganze Verzeichnisse versionieren kann, was Refactoring wiederum verbessert.

Neben der Versionierung ist dann allerdings noch die Kommunikation der Entwickler wichtig. Das heißt man braucht eine Möglichkeit Dokumentation zentral zu verwalten (kann man auch über cvs und norm. Dateien machen). Darüber hinaus braucht man sowas wie nen Bugtracking - wie z.B. bugzilla (opensource) oder Jira oder was auch immer  ... als zentrale Dokugeschichte bieten sich inzwischen auch Wikis an (die können dann zumindest teilweise auch der "öffentlichkeit" zugängig gemacht werden für faqs etc.).
Um alles miteinander zu verknüpfen (Tasks, Bugs, Doku + viele Entwickler) sollte man sich dazu noch Mylar angucken - ebenfalls für Eclipse erhältlich... 

Also imho für mich ideal: svn, mediawiki bzw. Confluence, bugzilla oder jira, mylar

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Zapp_Branigan (31. Mai 2007)

Hm und was ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen cvs und subversion bzw. was soll ich nehemen ;-) ?
Und was brauche ich Hardwaremäßig für so ein System - Server?


----------



## MasterEvil (31. Mai 2007)

Server gibts auch kostenlose z.B. http://www.berlios.de oder http://sourceforge.net


----------



## Hilefoks (31. Mai 2007)

Zapp_Branigan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm und was ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen cvs und subversion bzw. was soll ich nehemen ;-) ?


Subversion. CVS kann einige Sachen nicht - u.A. kann es nicht sauber mit Verzeichnissen umgehen. Wenn du ein neues System aufsetzt würde ich immer zu Subversion greifen.



			
				Zapp_Branigan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was brauche ich Hardwaremäßig für so ein System - Server?


Wenn das Projekt OpenSource ist kannst du auch die Dienste von Sourceforge benutzen. Wenn du einen eigenen Server aufbauen möchtest braucht der nicht wirklich sehr viel Leistung - 500Mhz Pentium3 mit genug RAM (>256MB) reicht für eine solche Gruppe völlig, wenn du den Server unter Linux betreibst. Zudem sollte die Netzwerkanbindung nicht zu schlecht sein. Unterschätze aber nicht den administrativen Aufwand eines solchen Servers.

Wenn du einen eigenen Server erstellst würde ich noch Trac empfehlen. Da ist Wiki und Bugtracker in einem und das System ist erheblich einfacher (und schöner) als Bugzilla. 

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## Zapp_Branigan (31. Mai 2007)

> Server gibts auch kostenlose z.B. http://www.berlios.de oder http://sourceforge.net


Das richtet sich doch an Open Source Entwickler oder?
Das hier ist für ein Forschungsprojekt, was erstmal nicht open sein soll.


----------



## Hilefoks (31. Mai 2007)

Zapp_Branigan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das richtet sich doch an Open Source Entwickler oder?


Ja - das ist für OpenSource.

@Zapp_Branigan: Erzähl mal etwas mehr über die Anforderungen. Was sind das für Entwickler (unerfahrende Studenten, erfahrende Studenten, Entwickler, Professoren...) und wie gut kennst du dich mit der Administration eines Linux/BSD Systems aus. Wie wird der eigene Server ans Netz angebunden (Uni/FH Netz oder DSL-Leitung Zuhause). Wie lange wird das Projekt laufen, etc... (also möglichst viele Informationen die sich auf die Anforderungen an den Server auswirken könnten).


----------



## Zapp_Branigan (31. Mai 2007)

Gibts irgendwo eine gute erklärung wie ich das ganze z.b. auf einem Ubuntu Server zum laufen bekomme?


----------



## MasterEvil (31. Mai 2007)

[EDIT]
Joa, einfach auf der Tigris-Seite die Installations-Anleitung 
http://svn.collab.net/repos/svn/trunk/INSTALL


----------



## SnooP (31. Mai 2007)

oder auch hier unter punkt 13:
http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/


----------



## SnooP (31. Mai 2007)

Musst natürlich die entsprechenden packages runterladen für apache wenn du z.B. das ganze per WebDav zugreifbar machen willst - sprich die jeweiligen modules per aptitude ziehen (ubuntu).


----------



## Zapp_Branigan (31. Mai 2007)

waa das klingt kompliziert. Ich bin hier HiWi und soll das machen hab aber noch nie wirklich mit Linux zu tun gehabt weil es mir zu umständlich war :-( das kann ja ein Spaß werden...


----------



## SnooP (31. Mai 2007)

naja... sooo schlimm isses auch wieder nich 

hau rein


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mai 2007)

Ich würde dir auch zu einem Linux Server + Trac + SVN/CVS raten.
Auch das bereits genannte Mylar passt dazu sehr gut.
Keine Angst, so schwierig ist es nicht sowas aufzusetzten, es gibt schließlich genügend Doku im Netz.


----------

